

Free Kindle copy of "The Phoenix Project" on Amazon - gionn
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZRBLHO/ref=pe_245070_24466410_M1T1DP

======
bdfh42
If you are in the UK you will need to go to Amazon.co.uk and then search for
the title. Still available at zero cost.

Any idea why this "Chinese wall" exists for Kindle? I can buy print books from
Amazon.com (sometimes technical books are cheaper there even allowing for the
increased postage) but not digital ones.

